# T3Uptake, T4 Total, TSH



## momofzaf (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been having a problem with stomach bloating, very slowly creeping weight gain, fatigue, constipation, had my period for 45 days. My Prim. care doc ordered these tests and the results

T3 uptake result 33% ref range 32-48
T4 total 6.99 ref range 6.1-12.2
TSH 2.46 ref range 0.34-5.60
my FSH hormone levels 8.0 =normal=mid cycle peak

and my cholesterol was high-250

low alkaline phosphates

I was told all these tests were ok.

I know the thyroid fall into the normal range, but the T3 and T4 were toward the low end. Should I be concerned?


----------

